# Long Island, NY



## Water Wizard (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone need a sub for commercial lots. Looking to line something up now rather then waiting for the last minute like last time. Ended working for the same guy I've been for the last 6 yrs but I dont want to anymore, been saying it for 2yrs but I keep going back, I'm done.

00 F350 EC
Diesel
8'bed
8' Western (just reborn)


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Get in touch with me here: [email protected] I may be in need of a couple of operators. Don't wait too long.


----------



## trash it (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two bob cats and plow truck and guys we have work but looking for more if anybodys stuck feel free to call me office 631728-5701 or cell 631-241-7683 long island thank you.


----------

